# CAAD 7 vs CAAD 9



## noodle138 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all,
I currently have a '03 CAAD7 that I really enjoy, and I'm considering a CAAD 9 frame. I'm not a racer, so I'm more interested in the vertical compliance of the frame. Is there an appreciable difference between CAAD 7 and CAAD 9?
Chris


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Chris,

I would get a full carbon fork and keep the caad 7, I had them both and can't really tell the major differences between the two. Caad 7 frame is one fast bike.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I own a 2003 CAAD7 and started out on the trading deal for the 2009 Super Six Hi mod and backed out. I ended up buying the SS6 outright so I could also keep the CAAD7. I still take it out and even though there is a HUGE difference with the SS6, I still feel just right throwing my leg over the CAAD7 once in a while.

My buddies mention everytime how well I rode considering "the old bike", but I don't tell them that frame is no clunker ;-) When Cannondale brought their demo truck to town several years ago, I drooled over the SixtemSix, and the rep told me to keep my CAAD7 and just upgrade the parts if I wanted something new. That's what he did.

In short, I only rode the CAAD9 around the block of my LBS, but I can't imaging you would get a huge benefit from the frame upgrade if you're just looking for compliance. I may get blasted for this, but if you're thinking of the CAAD9, I would suggest getting more compliant wheels. If you're riding the stock Ksyrium Elites, these are some harsh wheels, especially when pumped over 110 psi. Or get some carbon handlebars, the gels that go under the handlebar tapes, upgrage your components, or better yet, make sure you get fitted on your bike.

But again, a carbon frame like the Synapse would also worth a try.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

TiRelax said:


> I may get blasted for this, but if you're thinking of the CAAD9, I would suggest getting more compliant wheels. If you're riding the stock Ksyrium Elites, these are some harsh wheels, especially when pumped over 110 psi.


I don't understand what you are saying here. The CAAD9 does not come with Ksyrium Elites. Are you saying the Shimano wheels are harsh compared to Ksyrium Elites? That's what I got out of it but I wanted to clarify.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. I read my post, and confused myself too 

My 2003 CAAD7 came with the K.Elites wheels. I made the general assumption that noodle138 was riding with the same hoops unless they were changed out. The Elites are great training wheels, but do nothing for comfort when matched with the aluminum frame. 

Cheers!!


----------

